# symptoms before pos. test?



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Tell me its not possible







: I've been having miserable nasuea for 3 days now, and been tired. BUt when I tested yesterday afternoon, it was neg. and the only time we haven't been careful would be 10-11 dyas ago (And I've had no PP period so not sure its even possible)


----------



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

My ms never started that early, early symptoms for me were more like spotting, breast tenderness and implantation cramping. Maybe it's bug coupled with parinoa!


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

That's what I'm hoping for








I don't recall it being this early with DD, though I was't feeling good with DS before the 2WW would have been up, but not sure it was by much


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I had symptoms atleast a week B4 my period was due...I KNEW I was preggers...but it could be a million other things...dont stress out!


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

It's totally possible to ovulate before you have a PPAF. Two of my babes were conceived this way.









That said, I have *never* been nauseated before 6 weeks after O. My earliest symptoms all 4 times were crazy, wild dreams, and then tender bbs, followed by a metallic taste in my mouth. These symptoms started around 12dpo.

So, I'm guessing that it's highly unlikely that you're preggo, but obviously you'll know for sure in a few days to a week (or longer, if you choose not to test). Fertility in the PP period is maddening to say the least!!

GL!!!


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

I am experiencing this right now, crossing fingers it is a baby not stomach bug, with my first baby i did get morning sickness 5-7 dpo.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

When I was 7 days PP I did have symptoms, but not the ones you are describing. I was at the zoo with a friend and was feeling dizzy and light headed, and needed to sit down a lot. I didn't feel nausea until much later. At about 13 days PP I started peeing like a race horse, so I decided not to let all that urine go to waste and tested. It was positive.
You know, there may also be a flu bug going around.


----------

